# 2000 gallon tank



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

i was just talking to my mom and she is back in my hometown, and this restaraunt sold their 2000 gallon tank to some guy for 700 dollars, that includes all the filtration sh*t. that's insane, they used to keep northerns, bass, walleye, one muskey, and 2 gars in there. i guess they dont need it anymore, its in sort of an elongated hexagon shape. i wish i could have that tank, even though its like half as big as my dorm room.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

update: the guy was a relative


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

dam quit a deal. imagine how many p's u can fit in there!


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

you could fit a rhom for life


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

No P related content? Sounds like a thread destined for the equipment forum. LoL. This is PIRANHA DISCUSSION, not tank discussion.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sounds like lounge material to me.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: maybe we can fit xenon's ego in there 







...







...







...







...







...







...







...







...


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

that would be awesome, so if going by the rule of 20 gallons per adult p, then you could fit like... a whole bunch of p's in there.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

Dayam Rob u must have a PhD 
jk :rasp:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

A 2000g tank, thats CRAZY!!!! Never seen one that big before.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

it was in the middle of a large hotel restaraunt.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

how much would it cost per month to manage a tank of that size?


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

At my LFS (Big Als) they have a 2400 gallon (US) tank. Inside they have a hugge black tiped shark 50-60" and many other saltwater fish. i'll find out exactly wat they have but its nuts

p.s. move this thread to lounge..i wanna talk about big tanks


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

which big als?


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

its acctually out side Toronto in missasagua.. on Dundas


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

AzNP said:


> Dayam Rob u must have a PhD
> jk :rasp:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

bahh.. 2000 gallons is not ment for piranhas unless your running a frigin zoo. When most of you get to the point in the hobby where you would consider buying such a tank, i doubt you would be interested in stocking it with piranha. I have seen 1000 gallon tanks stocked with dozens of high quality red asian arowana.. at least $150,000 dollars of fish. I would definately use that tank for Rays, a pair of Asian Arowana, a dozen perfect flowerhorn.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

if i had a 1000 gallon tank, i would stock it with a million feeders, 100 plecos with . just cuz when im bored, i'll start counting them. than add 50 hungry p's(not starved, just hungry, im not cruel!) and watch the bloody action.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

:beer: how sad


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

DAMN you could throw like 10 midgets in there for life :laugh:


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

thats just cruel


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

fishofury said:


> DAMN you could throw like 10 midgets in there for life :laugh:


 lmfao!







but naw i would put at least 10 rhoms at 12" you know what kind of a blood bath that would be


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I would try to breed stuff like pirayas, rhoms, maneulis, and other rare fish. Or maybe I would stick with migdets too.


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

dAMN! That setup will cost alot to run, there is a chinese resturant here with a saltwater tank that runs from floor to ceiling in the middle of the dining area.


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

fishofury said:


> DAMN you could throw like 10 midgets in there for life :laugh:











ever seen a midget hooker?
bk


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

midgets rule.
bk


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

bridget the midget can suck a mean 8----D


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> bridget the midget can suck a mean 8----D


 That's just sick bro


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

:laugh:


----------

